# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Sadrzaj "Sretne bebe"

## momze

Vjerojatno je vecina vas cul za, a mozda i primila, paket "Sretna beba" koji se dijeli majkama u rodilistima. 

Molimo vas da popisete sadrzaj SB i da napisete vrijeme i mjesto primitka tog paketica. Takodjer, ako je moguce, poslikajte sadrzaj paketica i mejlajte ga na: _monitoring@roda.hr_

Hvala!   :Smile:

----------


## sis

OT ali ne mogu odolit- u našem je paketu bilo svega- Domestos, Ariel, Jana, ulošci, jastučići za grudi, maramice za guzu, kremica za guzu i valjda druga za facu, kupka, hrpa reklama.. ne sjećam se više..ali jedne stvari nije bilo - knjigice koju mi je poslije dala prijateljica.

----------


## sis

Vrijeme i mjesto: dubrovačka bolnica, rujan 2005.

----------


## sis

Opet ja, prisjećam se. **** čaj za rodilje i Lino bavarin (iliti kako je ono jučer napisano ovratilo ili tako nekako).

----------


## momze

sis, pa kako OT, sve to sto si nabrojala je  'on topic.'   :Smile:  
a jel se tko su bili proizvodjaci i cije su bile reklame i za sto?

----------


## momze

htjedoh reci = a jel se sjecas...

----------


## sis

Ma prvo mi je palo na pamet kako nisam dobila knjigicu, a razlog za ovaj topic sigurno nije knjiga.
E sjećam se da je bila neka brošura od Pampersa, pa brošura od (kršitelj koda)a (o dohrani!!!) i puno nekih letaka ali se ne sjećam kojih.

----------


## martinaP

Varaždin, srpanj 2006.
-knjiga Moja prva godina (ili neki sličan naziv)
-uzorak **** čaja za dojilje
-**** letak o dojenju (korektno napisan)
-uzorak Sudocrem za guzu
-Nivea baby Wundschutz creme
-Nuk jastučići za dojilje
-DM-ov letak (ne znam što je bilo unutra, nisam čitala)
-Citroenov letak o autosjedalicama
-Pampers pelena za novorođenče (1 kom)
-Nivea Intimo za intmnu njegu
-popis Niveinih proizvoda za bebe
-Jana voda 0,5 l

Mislim da je to sve, ako se još čega sjetim javit ću.

----------


## lalah

> -**** letak o dojenju (korektno napisan)


s  portala




> Prije nekoliko godina proizvođači su izdavali te famozne letke kojima su ohrabrivali žene da doje i ponovo ih uvjeravali da bebe trebaju samo nekoliko dodatnih kalorija dnevno. Nije im bilo moguće pronaći grešku u tekstu, ali slike su prikazivale stvari kao Marks&Spencer jogurt, čitave ribe zajedno s glavama i kruh od integralnog brašna, ali ne onaj koji se može nabaviti u običnim, već samo u specijaliziranim trgovinama.
> 
> Skrivena poruka bila je jasna: zdrava trudnoća i dobra opskrba majčinim mlijekom pripadaju srednjoj klasi, a svaka žena koja ne pripada toj grupi, morat će se osloniti na druge izvore kako bi osigurala hranu svojoj bebi.


MartinaP super

udrite cure

----------


## momze

ajmo dalje cure!  :Smile: 

martinaP i sis, a jeste poslije poroda dobile neku posiljku i na kucnu adresu - uloske, letke o dohrani i slicno tome?

----------


## martinaP

Ja nisam ništa doma dobila (još).

----------


## stephanie

Koprivnica, ožujak 2006.
- knjiga MPG
- **** knjižica o bio-uzgoju i letak o dojenju (iz kojeg sam saznala o čaju za dojilje koji mi je super), naljepnica "dijete u autu"
- uzorak Sudocrem za guzu
- NIVEA vlažne maramice u putnoj kutiji, Wundschutz krema, naljepnica "dijete u autu" i letak s popisom NIVEA proizvoda
- NUK jastučići za dojilje, letak NUK proizvoda
- Citroenov letak o autosjedalicama
- JANA 0,25L (gore je bila naljepnica da je za majku)
- Pampers knjižica o novorođenčetu 0-6 mjeseci
- uzorak proizvoda Nivea Intimo
- Quelle stalak za porukice (onaj s kvačicom) i narudžbenica za katalog Moja beba&ja
- dm-ov letak i narudžbenica za knjižicu s popustima babybonus
- letak od neke udruge (provjerit ću pa dopisati)

Poslije sam doma dobila:
jednom **** knjižicu s popisom proizvoda (čajevi, kašice... ne ad.mljeka) i kasnije Pampers knjižicu 6-12 mjeseci i uloške always i nekakav letak.
Znala sam da ću nešto dobiti doma, jer mi je to ispričala cura drugorotkinja. Osobno, nemam ništa protiv ovoga. Ono što mi dobro dođe iskoristim, a ostalo bacim.

----------


## sis

> ajmo dalje cure! 
> 
> martinaP i sis, a jeste poslije poroda dobile neku posiljku i na kucnu adresu - uloske, letke o dohrani i slicno tome?


Dobila sam nastavak Pampersove brošure (U Sretnoj bebi je bila 0-6) i mislim da mi je još nešto došlo prije par mjeseci, ali kako sve reklame bacam (a u sandučiću ih se nađe hrpa) uopće se ne mogu sjetiti što. Naželost, čini mi se da je imalo veze s prehranom/dohranom i zato mi je još više žao što se ne sjećam. Uloške više nisam dobivala. Btw ulošci u paketu su bili, koliko se sjećam, dnevni (koje ne koristim i mislim da nisu preporučljivi).
Evo, jučer mi je rodila kolegica pa ćemo za par dana imati najnovije podatke...

----------


## Amelie32

Kolovoz, bolnica Merkur, Zagreb:
- Knjiga Moja prva godina
- letak i uzorak Sudocrema
- uzorak JGL dječje masti za guzu
- Jana 0,5 l s naznakom za majku
- Citroen letak o njihovim autosjedalicama
- **** letak o biološkoj proizvodnji njihove hrane
- Nivea Soft creme maramice za guzu od 5 kom. i kutija za putovanje
- Nivea letak s proizvodima za bebe i uzorak Nivea Wundschutz creme
- uzorak NUK jastučića za dojilje
- knjižica s prijavnicom za baby bonus u DM-u
- uzorak Ariel praška za veš Mountain Spring
- uzorak Persil Sensitive tekućeg praška za veš
- uzorak Pampers newborn pelene

Ako je bilo još nečega, ne sjećam se više.

----------


## stephanie

A zašto vam treba taj popis?

----------


## Mukica

Zanima nas sto je trenutno u paketu jer se sadrzaj stalno mijenja.

Vise o svemu mozes procitati ovdje: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...158&highlight=

----------


## choko

rijeka 24.07.2006
Sadržaj jednak kao MartinaP

----------


## Apaurina

Ne kužim čemu taj rat protiv tih SB paketa. Jasno i je da je dojenje najbolji izbor, ali, nažalost, neke žene, kao npr ja, ne mogu dojiti. Bila sam užasno nesretna zbog toga, ali kaj sad. Neću se ubiti zbog toga, ne? A kad žene shvate da ne mogu dojiti, trebale bi bar znati koje su im opcije. Zato taj promotivni materijal.

S druge strane, daju kremice, vlažne maramice i svašta još, što je meni bilo korisno, ako ništa drugo, onda bar da usporedim sve te proizvode i odaberem, recimo, koja kremica najbolje paše mom anđelku.

A žene koje doje, naravno ignoriraju promo materijale  o dohrani. Ako ne jedete meso, nećete bojkotirati Konzum zato što promovira kilu janjetine po 30 kuna.

Ponavljam, meni je bilo najbitnije znati koje su mi opcije. Što se nudi i, naravno, uz razgovor s pedijatrom, odabrati najbolje.

----------


## Florijan

Rodila sam 19.10.2006. u Zagrebu.
Dobili smo paket SB i bas sam radoznalo provjerila sto je unutra vrijedno bojkota (zaboravila sam koji je sastav te kutije bio 2003.).
Dakle, osim uzoraka krema, vlaznih maramica, jastucica za prsa, male bocice Jane i tekuceg detergenta nema nis drugo niti u konkretnom, niti u obliku letka s idejom propagande nedojenja.
A sad pozdrav svima, jer jedna mala gladna usta se smucaju po mojoj kosulji sa samo jednim ciljem!  :Kiss:

----------


## anima

Ja moram reći da mi se svidio paket sretna Beba!

----------


## dorotea24

ja moram reći da potpisujem florijan. očekivala sam da ću dobiti nekakav sumnjiv materijal, ali stvarno mi kasnije nije bilo jasno što tamo ne valja. ipak podatke im nisam davala.

----------


## Tonja_1

podižem topic kako bih prijavila što se događa kasnije:
točno 4 mjeseca nakon poroda, kada je domagoj točno na dan navršio 4 mjeseca sam u pošti dobila od anfapa kovertu s prospektom **** dječjih kašica na kojima piše "od 4 mjeseca starosti".   :Mad:   odmah na prvoj strani je kašiva sa bananama za koje u istom paketu sretna beba u knjižici prve godine piše banana ne prije 7 mjeseci. sada bi netko neinforimran otišao kupiti sokiće i kašice jer piše od 4 mjeseca...  :Evil or Very Mad:   tko mi kriv kada sam ostavila podatke.

----------


## Kile

Pa logično je da ako je netko i neinformiran, prilikom redovnog pregleda bebice kod pedijatra može sve saznati i tako neće pogriješiti. Naravno da neću svome djetetu davati nešto samo zato ako piše na letku, prvo ću se konzultirati sa pedijatrom. A što se tiče dojenja i paketa Sretna beba, u svakom mogućem letku je bilo naglašeno kako je majčino mlijeko i dojenje najvažnije za bebu.

----------


## Kile

Pa logično je da ako je netko i neinformiran, prilikom redovnog pregleda bebice kod pedijatra može sve saznati i tako neće pogriješiti. Naravno da neću svome djetetu davati nešto samo zato ako piše na letku, prvo ću se konzultirati sa pedijatrom. A što se tiče dojenja i paketa Sretna beba, u svakom mogućem letku je bilo naglašeno kako je majčino mlijeko i dojenje najvažnije za bebu.

----------


## Kile

Pa logično je da ako je netko i neinformiran, prilikom redovnog pregleda bebice kod pedijatra može sve saznati i tako neće pogriješiti. Naravno da neću svome djetetu davati nešto samo zato ako piše na letku, prvo ću se konzultirati sa pedijatrom. A što se tiče dojenja i paketa Sretna beba, u svakom mogućem letku je bilo naglašeno kako je majčino mlijeko i dojenje najvažnije za bebu.

----------


## Kile

Pa logično je da ako je netko i neinformiran, prilikom redovnog pregleda bebice kod pedijatra može sve saznati i tako neće pogriješiti. Naravno da neću svome djetetu davati nešto samo zato ako piše na letku, prvo ću se konzultirati sa pedijatrom. A što se tiče dojenja i paketa Sretna beba, u svakom mogućem letku je bilo naglašeno kako je majčino mlijeko i dojenje najvažnije za bebu.

----------


## sandy2006

> Pa logično je da ako je netko i neinformiran, prilikom redovnog pregleda bebice kod pedijatra može sve saznati i tako neće pogriješiti. Naravno da neću svome djetetu davati nešto samo zato ako piše na letku, prvo ću se konzultirati sa pedijatrom. A što se tiče dojenja i paketa Sretna beba, u svakom mogućem letku je bilo naglašeno kako je majčino mlijeko i dojenje najvažnije za bebu.


of topic ali moram reagirati-a što kad ti pedijatar kaže da bebi od četiri mjeseca "pomalo" počnete davati bioaktiv  :?

----------


## sandy2006

mislim promjeniš pedijatra   :Laughing:   ali ipak...

----------

